# Netflix - Does it work in UAE?



## Nightshadow

Anyone else from the US that have a subscription to Netflix still able to use it overseas? 

Netflix is a $9 a month service with a library of tens of thousands of movies you can stream / watch legally on your PC, Xbox, etc. (In fact, they are the reason Blockbuster Video is now going out of business here in the US). 

Im just curious if anyone else is able to still stream the movies while in UAE? If so, this prevents having to rent any new releases anywhere ... on DVD / Blu Ray.


----------



## Jynxgirl

They dont use it because there are sites that one can obtain most everything for free... 

Good or bad thing, no one is going to come after you for pirating here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I didnt answer your actual question. Netflix for watching is actually blocked. 

Your ip address has to be in the usa that is streaming the videos....... Might want to put some research into that if you dont understand that sentence. Make sure you do your search on these type of things prior to coming over to uae. Just makes like so much easier.


----------



## Nightshadow

Thanks Jynxgirl! I did a bit of "Googling" and found some interesting articles! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

If its just a matter of having a US IP address (which I thick is the case, because I couldn't use it back home in Canada a few months ago), you can get a VPN that has a server in the US. That way, your computer will be routed through the States and technically, Netflix should work.


----------



## Quiquepadilla

*Does it work?*

NightShadow did you find a way to make netflix to work in the UAE?


----------



## jander13

you can make it work thru VPN like it was mentioned, just need a VPN service offering a server based in US.


----------

